# Computer's In The Past



## chrisalv14

*Apple II europlus: *





 This is really a classic 8 bit computer using a MOS Technology 6502 running at 1 MHz. Apple II was based on Wozniak's Apple I design, but with several additions. First of all a very nice beige plastic case. It also had the possibility to control colors (280x192 6 colors or  40x48 16 colors) and sound (built in speaker). This version has two external 5¼" floppy disk drives. The europlus version had a PAL video modulator for the European market.

*Macintosh Classic (1990):*





 The Classic model was a "back-to-basics" attempt from Apple in October 1990. It should be considered as a competitor to all inexpensive PC compatible systems hitting the market at that time. It is a low cost concept still using the 68000 at 8 MHz, 1 M RAM, same 9 inch screen as the SE model and a 40 M hard drive. It came with the system 6.0.7 OS. Introduced as the first sub-$1,000 Macintosh in October 1990, the basic Classic came with 1 MB of RAM, a SuperDrive, and space to mount an internal SCSI hard drive.

*Macintosh Performa 6200 (1995):*





 The Performa 6200 is a "Power-PC" from Apple introduced in July 1995. There was a lot of 62XX models different equipped. Inside is a PowerPC 603 running at 75 MHz and 8 to 16 MB of RAM expandable to 64MB using 80ns 72-pin SIMM chips and 1 MB VRAM. It has a 1 Gb hard drive, a 1.44 MB high density floppy and a 4x CD-ROM drive. Ports: an ADB port, 1 SCSI port, a modem and printer port, and microphone and speaker ports. The display is a 15" color Apple MultiScan. It could display either 16-bit color at 640x480 or 8-bit color at 832x624. It came with Mac OS 7.5 preinstalled.

*Kaypro 10 (USA 1983):*





 The Kaypro 10 is a portable computer made of steel plate, no plastic here! The keyboard is attached on the front and acts as a cover to the box, just like the Osborne 1. The carrying handle is located on the back. The Kaypro runs CP/M operating system on a Z-80 and has 64 KB of ram memory. The video display is a 9" green screen displaying 80 x 24 characters. The keyboard has 62 keys and a 14-key calculator style numeric keypad on the right. My Kaypro is modified with Swedish keys. On the back are connectors for parallel printer and a RS-232C connection. The 10 model is a follower to the Kaypro II and it has a 10 MB hard drive included and a single 5¼" floppy drive. Computer made by Kaypro Computers, USA in 1983, the company went bankrupt in 1990

*IBM Personal Computer (1983):*





 The first portable from IBM, actually an XT with a hard drive 20MB nicely built in a transportable box with a 9" CRT screen. Intel 8088 processor 4.77 MHz, 156-512 kB ram, 2x5¼" 360kB FDD, Weight 13.6 kg  PC-DOS 2.10.

*IBM PS/2 55SX (1989):*





 The Model 55 SX enhances the Personal System/2 family of systems by offering 32-bit microprocessor compatibility at a price range previously occupied by 16-bit 80286 systems. The desktop system is highlighted by the Micro Channel(TM) Architecture with a 16 MHz 80386SX 32-bit microprocessor, high density memory technology and a wide range of integrated features. With the capability of supporting up to 16MB of high speed real memory, 30MB or 60MB of disk storage, advanced graphics and an optional 80387SX Math Co-Processor, this system provides significant performance improvements for 80286 users.

*So there we have some of the desktop computer's in history, i collected the information and images from a VERY useful website here. I find it very good if you are looking for computers in the past and to see what they were like.*


----------



## bomberboysk

...Is there a point to this?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The point is to give us more information about how far computer technology has come.  This forum was made to share information about computers.


----------



## fmw

I've used all of those.  I've owned a few of them myself.  I owned a Kaypro and an original Mac.  The Kaypro was over 30 lbs.  Compare that to one of today's notebook computers for portability!

The computers that came before these are even more interesting like the Altair which was the first commercially made computer I ever owned.

In some ways I miss some of the older machines.  I liked the fact that a DOS computer with a hard drive could boot in about 5 or 6 seconds.  I liked how efficient text based input was.  I'm good with a keyboard and find it far more efficient than having to use a mouse and go back and forth. I would hate to have to give up multitasking, however, to go back to DOS.


----------



## sup2jzgte

Thanks alot, now I feel super old considering I used everyone of them and I owned 4 out of 6 of em  lol


----------



## laznz1

yush never seen one in real life i feel young


----------



## Damian Stormbow

I've used a few of them myself. Add me to the old timers club!


----------



## laznz1

Damian Stormbow said:


> I've used a few of them myself. Add me to the old timers club!



I wanna be in the club


----------



## chrisalv14

Damian Stormbow said:


> I've used a few of them myself. Add me to the old timers club!



lol that nerd picture is so funny!!  
ok we'll all make a old timers club and invite you in ok


----------



## Damian Stormbow

LOL! What the heck are you guys doing up so early on a Sunday morning? Have you Geeks been up ALL night?


----------



## laznz1

i dont know what time it is in usa but in NZ its 0052 on the 23 monday march


----------



## chrisalv14

Damian Stormbow said:


> LOL! What the heck are you guys doing up so early on a Sunday morning? Have you Geeks been up ALL night?



lol well its 11:54am here in the UK (ENGLAND) and to me thats not early!
if i wake up at 7:00am then yeh its early but 11:54am is not early! its nearly dinner time!
what time is it in the USA?


----------



## Damian Stormbow

I've been up since 5AM and it's now 8AM on Sunday, March 22 in New York and I'm at work (against my better judgment of course ). I guess I keep forgetting there's more than "one" time zone. LOL!


----------



## chrisalv14

Damian Stormbow said:


> I've been up since 5AM and it's now 8AM on Sunday, March 22 in New York and I'm at work (against my better judgment of course ). I guess I keep forgetting there's more than "one" time zone. LOL!



i know theres more than one time zone because my literacy tutor told us that theres more than 1 and theres 50 states in america - i think he said!


----------



## Damian Stormbow

Yup...50 States of Confusion!


----------



## chrisalv14

Damian Stormbow said:


> Yup...50 States of Confusion!



lol yep 
- i think america looks a lot better than england!


----------



## Damian Stormbow

I just got off the phone with my Wife and I was telling her about this discussion. Looking back, She wasn't sure if the first computer She used had a floppy drive.

About 15 years ago, I remember coming home from work and my Wife telling me that my Nephew couldn't get his CD to play in my computer. Shortly after, I was finally able to retrieve the CD from my 5.25" Floppy Drive. LOL! 

Also, Who has NOT had to retrieve some kind of food product out of a BetaMax or VHS Player?


----------

